# My latest culinary creation - White Bean Chicken Chili - for lazy cooks



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 6, 2009)

From time-to-time I like to dabble with culinary creativity. Last Saturday evening was my turn to prepare the dish for our weekly Fellowship Meal at church, and being a big fan of crockpot cooking (because basically I'm a very lazy cook) I decided to make some white chili.

The recipe:

5 - 12.5 oz. cans of chunk chicken (or you could fry and cut up your own chicken)
1 - can creme of mushroom soup
1- can creme of chicken soup
2 - cans of white beans (drained and rinsed)
2 - large jars of sliced mushrooms
1/2 cup milk
2 tea spoons of crushed red peppers
1/2 tea spoon minced garlic
2 table spoons corn starch
1/4 cup water

A 5 quart crockpot

Drain the chicken and place in the crockpot.

Drain and rinse the beans then dump them in the crockpot.

Drain the mushrooms and dump them in the crockpot.

Mix together the soup, milk, red peppers, and garlic - I used the food processor to get it really smooth - the red peppers add just a bit of color as well as spice.

Pour the liquid concoction over the top and stir together with chicken, mushrooms, and beans.

Cook on Low overnight - about 8 - 10 hours.

In the morning, mix the 1/4 cup of water with the corn starch and stir into the contents of the crockpot (I like my chili a bit thick).

Enjoy!

Note: The crockpot came home empty last Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 6, 2009)

Question: is 8-10 hours the total cooking time, or does it cook for that long, then mix in the corn starch, and continue to cook after that? If so, for how long?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 6, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Question: is 8-10 hours the total cooking time, or does it cook for that long, then mix in the corn starch, and continue to cook after that? If so, for how long?



Well, I mixed in the corn starch at about 9:00 AM and it sat in the crockpot on the Warm setting until around 1:00 when we ate. I would allow probably at least 1/2 hour to give the corn starch time to do its thing, in any case. 

Good question.


----------



## Skyler (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 8, 2009)

Please note that I made a correction to the recipe.

I was making it again tonight and discovered that I had seriously understated the size of the cans of chunk chicken.


----------

